# Medical repatriation



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just getting ready to overwinter in Spain.

After seeing a nasty accident happening the other year, the poor chap had to be returned to the uk for some serious surgery, this involved him being escorted by a nurse.

As luck had it he was covered by a company called Staysure.

My question is can I just insure for repatriation, My IHIC will cover medical care but if I needed to return to the uk can I just insure against travel costs and medical support.

Bryan (fit and healthy at present)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It all depends where you are going. if outside the EU then the IHIC cover will not be any use. Again in Spain it will not be any good in the private hospitals. which is where the ambulances tend to take you.
If you are fit and healthy the premium will be a small amount to pay for peace of mind. But do check what you are covered for before paying.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bryan

I doubt whether you'd get separate cover excluding medical treatment. If you look at it logically you would have to have some recommendations for organising a plane to ship you back home for treatment from medical experts. Would the local medics be interested in doing all that? Or would they just ship you out the door? The medical / repatriation costs would be the major risk in most travel insurance, and of course would be the most common claim apart from lost luggage etc :roll: Looking at it from that angle, maybe the full package would be more cost efficient? But then many people know how they load the premiums for any sort of pre0existing condition, or refuse cover entirely.....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An EHIC card does NOT cover all medical expenses.....

it gives you the same level of treatment, at the same costs as the locals.

If you use it here (France) you will still have to pay €23 to see a GP, and for your medication unless you have a specific ALD (Ailment de Longue Duration) when you may be able to get some things foc, but not usually. A hospital stay may cost €1000+ per day and there will be fees for surgery, anaesthetists, blood tests, medication and so on - you may be expected to cover all of those costs before you leave - there are frequent accounts of such things in the newspapers........

You pay, then reclaim when you get back to the UK which will reimburse you if you have kept all the receipts etc....

It is important that you are aware of what is, and more importantly, what is not covered....... private hospital treatment is NOT covered, anywhere - it is always the "state" system......

*PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO READ THROUGH THIS LINK FROM NHS CHOICES - IT MAY SAVE YOU A MAJOR PROBLEM.*

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/about-the-ehic.aspx

Repatriation is not covered........

Insurance is a very useful safeguard to prevent such things causing big worries........

Dave


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, have you ever considered the ADAC? Their Plus membership includes services after illness and injuries like repatriation and even cover you and your family worldwide I believe. Cost last time I renewed was €79.50.
This cover is only for trips of up to 92 days though.
Colin


----------

